# Newbie asking Turtle questions....



## MadMatt (May 10, 2006)

Greetings Reptile lovers,

I have recently obtained a 3ft fish tank and was thinking of gettign a turtle as I've always wanted a different pet however I am worried a turtle maybe to much work and that it might out grow my 3ft tank.

I was wondering would a 3ft tank be ok for a turtle to live in (I don't have an outside area to have a pond) and also what is the smallest turtle one could obtain?

I have noticed alot of pet shops say it would be fine and not a problem however I would like some advice from some experts.

Thanks in advance,
Matt


----------



## BeardyBen (May 10, 2006)

the 3 foot tank would be fine for the first 2-3 years if you get a hatchy after that you will need something bigger most aussie turtle species are quite large when fully grown (approx 25-30 cm accross the shell) so they grow out of aquariums pretty fast.


----------



## BeardyBen (May 10, 2006)

also invest in a very good filter as they are messy buggers


----------



## MadMatt (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for your advise Ben. So it takes 2-3 years for a turtle to out grow a 3ft tank from hatchling? 

Is it possible to keep a turtle happy in a large indoor tank? like 6ft?


----------



## Kersten (May 10, 2006)

Spot on Ben. We don't have any "Penny Turtles" as such. If you don't think you'll be in a position to have an outdoor area or much larger tank for them when they're older (though I'm not sure if it's possible to get a comfortably sized tank that doesn't cost a small fortune) then I'd perhaps consider another pet choice (sorry  ) 

Sounds like the person you talked to at the shop either doesn't have a clue what they're talking about, or knows full well that what you're asking wont work and doesn't care as long as you buy something from them :?

If you do decide that you'll be able to accomodate the turtle as it grows then make sure you have a good filter, heater (if you're in a colder area and a strong stomach at the times when the filter just isn't enough and you need to clean the tank out properly :lol:

I don't think a 6 foot tank would be a wise long term move either, they do like a bit of space.


----------



## MrBredli (May 10, 2006)

I think a 6ft x 2ft tank would be fine for an adult turtle as long as you have sufficient UV lighting.


----------



## Kersten (May 10, 2006)

Oh dear, sorry for my rudeness Matt....welcome to the site  Hope you enjoy it here and learn heaps from the other members experiences and advice :wink:


----------



## MadMatt (May 10, 2006)

Rudeness? No worries and thanks for the welcome.

I would love a 6ft x 2ft tank however I don't think the better half would agree until we finally move into a house.


----------



## SLACkra (May 10, 2006)

contact espansa. he/she breeds alot of turtle species including a species that dosen't get to large 23cm max and would have heaps of space in a 6ft x 2ft tank. 

andrew


----------



## Reptilegirl (May 10, 2006)

i'm with SLACKra.. contact Craig and Gabrielle.. they have turtles that grow to only 18cm in the wild here is link to an add of theirs.. http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/220351.html
Megz


----------



## foxdingo (May 10, 2006)

I have 3 easten snake neck turtles in a 4ft tank, I ahve build a ramp up out of the water, the tank is set up so they can swim under the ramp so they have the hole tank to swaim around in, they spend more time in the water then out. I have had the guys for nearly 2 years and they haven't grow much at all and still have more room then they need. I love to sit back and just watch. I have the light from 6am to 9pm. they are very happy little guys and love there food, I only feed them every 3 days.


----------



## Rennie (May 10, 2006)

> I only feed them every 3 days.


Thats why they haven't grown much, I feed my Murray's every day


----------



## foxdingo (May 10, 2006)

I am happy that they are not growing fast and they are happy to live the way they do. If they got to big to fast then I would have to but a bigger tank, or sell one witch I don't what to do. They all have there little personaterly, (sorry about the spelling) and are fun to watch.


----------



## MadMatt (May 12, 2006)

So if I got a larger tank it would be more ideal for a turtle which unless I can convince my misses that we have the room for a bigger tank is not going to happen.

At the moment I have a 3ft x 18cm x 18cm so it maybe a little hard for Mr Turtle to turn around when he gets bigger.

Might have to stick with fish for a while.


----------



## MadMatt (May 12, 2006)

Also what do you guys think of the link - http://www.csiro.au/scope/activities/e19c01activity.htm - do you think it's promoting kids to get turtles when they actually have no idea what they are doing?


----------

